
Google Admits To Collecting Emails and Passwords (see last parragraph) - gasull
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2010/10/creating-stronger-privacy-controls.html
======
smolsky
Well, yes, this was obvious from the very beginning. However, all these pieces
are nothing more than a glimpse into what was non-encrypted, semi-private data
that probably has no monetary value. In any case, all of it pales by
comparison to what people willingly give to Google by using GMail. That would
be one's entire digital (personal) and financial life, an no one has a clear
understanding of how that data is analyzed and used now, or in the years to
come...

